# Is this Neolamprologus tetracanthus?



## tangyanaspirant (Jan 6, 2020)

The LFS is selling these as "blue line cichlid" for about 11 bucks. They appear to be Neolamprologus tetracanthus, however there is a stark difference in the dark outer fin color vs the yellow outer color I'm seeing in most pictures. And the body/spots seem slightly different color though the light is probably different. Any ideas? I'm looking for something to try and breed in a 29. these guys I have a feeling get quite big even though I don't know what they are. Hopefully going to find some smaller tang. options , but it's limited in my area


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They look like Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis to me, except for tail which does look more like the tetracanthus. Why not ask the vendor to confirm the scientific name?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I have had _tetracanthus_ at a young age, checked a photo in my files, it was a perfect match for these fish. I think the dorsal color changes as they get older, but those are definitely young _Neolamprologus tetracanthus_. I looked at some photos of the _Paracyprichromis nigripinnis_, and I cannot imagine any confusion between the two species.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> They look like Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis to me...


Nope.



Mr Chromedome said:


> ...those are definitely young _Neolamprologus tetracanthus_...


Yup. Probably just a local variant with a bit more color. No way these are going to fit into a 29. :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are just normal tetracanthus.


----------

